# 11 speed with a Sram Red Crank?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Hey Campy guys, 

Will this work? Record 11 shifters/derailleurs/chain/cassette with a Sram RED BB30 Crankset?

thanks.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

skygodmatt said:


> Hey Campy guys,
> 
> Will this work? Record 11 shifters/derailleurs/chain/cassette with a Sram RED BB30 Crankset?
> 
> thanks.


as long as the chain-rings aren't too thick and set quite closely it should..........check the chain width, 5.6mm i believe in 11s, the chain line and the ease of upshifting ....................


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been told that FSA rings will work with Campy 11. I got some from Zinn.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Thanks.
I will check that out. 

How is the tuning on Record 11? It doesn't pull much cable and the spacing looks pretty tight. Any tricks to make sure it stays in tune?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

skygodmatt said:


> Thanks.
> I will check that out.
> 
> How is the tuning on Record 11? It doesn't pull much cable and the spacing looks pretty tight. Any tricks to make sure it stays in tune?


If correctly set up it runs without hitches......for a long time


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



skygodmatt said:


> Thanks.
> I will check that out.
> 
> How is the tuning on Record 11? It doesn't pull much cable and the spacing looks pretty tight. Any tricks to make sure it stays in tune?


It pulls more cable than Shimano 10. The chain to cog clearance is also greater than Shimano 10.

You should read this forum more often. Many reports of one potential problem - cable friction causing hesitating shifts to smaller cogs. Some people don't recognize the problem and spend all day adjusting the cable tension, which won't help. Some frames have restrictive cable routings that cause problems. Route the right shift cable housing around the back of the bars, not the front.

Nearly any 10 speed crank seems to work with 11 speed. Shame to downgrade a Campy group with SRAM.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

C-40 said:


> Shame to downgrade a Campy group with SRAM.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... or something like that.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep, hollow carbon arms versus aluminum spine wrapped with carbon...


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Mr. Scary said:


> Yep, hollow carbon arms versus aluminum spine wrapped with carbon...


Interesting I did not know that, wonder what other Alu parts SRAM covers up


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*not beauty...*

I was referring to a functional downgrade, not beauty. The 2011 cranks get another upgrade to the shifting ramps and the UT design is superior, IMO.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

No argument there. I have BB30 though. 

What's this I hear about Campy BB's and bearing preload issues?
Rogue Mechanic says some frames require shims and Campy ain't confessing to the issue?
Scroll down on this link for info:
http://www.roguemechanic.typepad.com/


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

skygodmatt said:


> No argument there. I have BB30 though.
> 
> What's this I hear about Campy BB's and bearing preload issues?
> Rogue Mechanic says some frames require shims and Campy ain't confessing to the issue?
> ...


Don't go there!

The guy's been called out as a fraud many times on here. If installed correctly, there are no problems what so ever.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

skygodmatt said:


> No argument there. I have BB30 though.
> 
> What's this I hear about Campy BB's and bearing preload issues?
> Rogue Mechanic says some frames require shims and Campy ain't confessing to the issue?
> ...


ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!

The Rogue is not credible. His "methods" have been debunked several times on this forum. 

As long as the frame is within spec, there is no "issue". The spec for an English BB requires that the frame's BB housing width = 68.0 +/- 0.8 mm, IIRC (there's a different width spec for "Italian" BB).


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

redmasi said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... or something like that.


I much prefer the "mottled" or "variegated" appearance of the Campy cranks.

The Chorus cranks are solid carbon fiber, Record & Super Record have hollow crank arms.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Campy rocks


----------

